# Cannula adhesive problem



## Annette (Feb 24, 2014)

I've had a pump for four years. In the last year or so, just occasionally, when I put my cannula on the right hand side of my stomach, I get blisters under the sticky bits.  But only in that area-I've never had blisters anywhere else! Does anyone else have just certain sites that are sensitive to the adhesive? (I am assuming its the sticky thats causing it)


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 24, 2014)

Have never had, Sorry cant help


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2014)

No I've not had that. Very occasionally I get a bit of redness or itching, but nothing that ever blisters.

I think there are barrier sprays (Cavilon?) if it becomes problematic.


----------



## Pattidevans (Feb 28, 2014)

What cannulas are you using?  I started off with Rapid D links and then went onto flexlinks.  The rapid D links had distinctly different adhesive to the FlexLinks.  The Rapid D stuff irritated a bit, wasn't very sticky (I had to tape the cannula down as twice it fell out) and left black sticky rings behind.  The FlexLinks are have much better adhesion, don't irritate and don't leave black rings.  Maybe you could change cannulas?


----------



## Annette (Feb 28, 2014)

I use the flexlinks-I like the teflon cannula bit and the sticky doesnt tend to fall off (unlike some others I've heard).I'm not keen to change. I might try with a barrier type thing if it gets to be happening all the time(whi h it isnt at the moment, oddly).


----------



## Pattidevans (Mar 1, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> I use the flexlinks-I like the teflon cannula bit and the sticky doesnt tend to fall off (unlike some others I've heard).I'm not keen to change. I might try with a barrier type thing if it gets to be happening all the time(whi h it isnt at the moment, oddly).


I too prefer the Flexlink for the reasons above.  Hope you can get some barrier cream or something that works for you.


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 7, 2014)

Have you tried cavilon spray or tegaderm dressings. Both work great for me.


----------

